# A brief....... for any artists who are up for the challenge!



## Inquisitor Kallus (Feb 12, 2011)

I had a very interesting conversation with a young artist and decided to make a brief. I thought it would be pretty cool to see peoples take on the idea, so if you want to take part give us a bit about your artistic background and/or level and post up your work.

Here is the brief:

A jungle type world. Tau and Orks inhabit it. Feral Orks (Snakebites), Blood Axes and Bad Moons. One Tau 'clan' that has numerous outposts and a couple of larger city areas. The world is contested as such. Every so often running battles, ambushes etc. 

Produce 3 roughs (sketches) that work on the theme of tracking/hunters and hunted. These may be panoramic, landscape or portrait. They must include an element of jungle scenery/background and a single or number of figures. The rest I leave to you

p.s. A number of ideas could include things such as a single tau Pathfinder looking over a distance with 'tau binoculars' for enemy or an encampment ( which doesn't necessarily have to be seen, but rather implied). An Ork Commando in a tree with a Tau convoy passing underneath. A final one I thought of could be Tau aircraft bombing/attack running an Ork outpost/settlement.


These are just ideas I instantly thought of, which you could use, but don't have to.


I look forward to seeing any and all works you produce.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## TheLunaWolf (Aug 21, 2010)

i have no clue as to what this is? you want us to just do some doodles?


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

If i can fit it into my art/school/warhammer/friends-schedule...


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Now that I've got myself a successful scanner rigged and raring to go, expect to see something soon:victory:


----------

